
Raindrop bookmark service adds full text search and permanent page archival - mthoms
https://medium.com/raindrop-io/full-text-search-permanent-library-and-more-12738383b445
======
pttrnlanguage
webrecorder.io is a better way to archive pages

~~~
mthoms
Pretty cool, thanks for sharing.

To be fair, it's not really a fair comparison. Raindrop is first and foremost
a bookmark organizing app. The ability to archive pages integrates with the
bookmark service in case the page is removed or changed. In other words, to
prevent link rot.

